# Fish ID



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I found this in my 90 Gal Planted tank. Anyone know what this is?

Mike


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like some kind of pleco.
HTH


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CrownMan said:


> I found this in my 90 Gal Planted tank. Anyone know what this is?
> 
> Mike


you found it? I see something that does not look like a freshwater fish


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, I see some coral in the picture. That fish is a Sculpin - from the looks of it.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you did not find that in your freshwater planted tank sorry but saltwater fish don't just show up in freshwater tanks


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry guys. It was a joke. I was just trying to get some action from the DFWAPC members. Actually, I took this picture in Roatan, Honduras this June with a Canon G9 and Canon Housing.

My bad,

Mike


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

It was a good joke, Mike. I got it. I was going to reply, "That, my friend, is UGLY."

Cheryl


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Funny guy!  I got the joke... hehehehe


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I thought it was a DIY cave gone bad.

J/K


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Actually... Look at this fish. Freshwater. Batrachus trispinosus. It's called Lionfish, Toadfish and such.

http://fishbase.com/images/species/Ponot_u0.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/98/387644183_fa846ffacf.jpg?v=0
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/Toadfish/toadfish mouth wwm.jpg
http://img452.imageshack.us/img452/1464/noixdecoco004yc3.jpg

And detailed info:
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball, Stonefish.htm

The Fish Gallery had one 2 years ago. Super boring fish really, other than the weird/scary looks it just laid there looking like a stone.

--Nikolay


----------

